# DJ Happily_Married’s Playlist



## landshark (Jul 27, 2019)

Just a short time ago I’d have told you I’m not much of a music fan. But since my life/work situation changed about a year ago I’ve found myself making a ~3 hour drive twice a week and it has rekindled my interest in music.

I listen to a little of everything now. Some songs are “throw away” songs that don’t mean anything to me. Others really stick. 

So here every few days or so I’ll share a song that I really enjoy and why I really enjoy it. Consider it my running blog (does anyone still use that term?) here on Dims. 

First up, this one from Kenny Chesney:



Even before I really opened up to country music I liked Kenny Chesney. He seems like a cool guy, legit song writer, class act and has done an immense amount of charity work that has not generated the notice it deserves.

This song sticks with me. Despite its upbeat sound, I often have to fight off tears when I hear it. The general idea is a guy reflecting on all he’s done in his life, all the fun he’s had, and how he’s ready to experience the one thing he hasn’t yet done. Hearing the words “I want to know how forever feels” reminds me how fortunate I am to have something so many people are still looking for. I probably take that for granted at times and this song has sort of become an unexpected reminder not to.

Call me sappy and sentimental. Maybe I am sometimes.


----------



## landshark (Jul 28, 2019)

It’s summer and I’ve been at the beach a lot. Even though these guys were a bit before my time, I’ve always liked The Beach Boys and in a summer where I’ve been at the beach a lot, it’s inevitable I’ve listened to one of the greatest bands ever whose music celebrated summer, cars and the beach. 

The other night I was leaving the beach shortly after sundown. I was putting my board back on top of my car. The car was running and the windows were down and I had The Beach Boys playing. Two ladies walked by and stopped. One looked at me with a smile and said, “Oh sweetie, if you only knew how cliche you looked! Surf board at the beach with The Beach Boys playing?”

I laughed and said, “well it’s actually not a surf board it’s a SUP board!”

They laughed and continued on. What can I say, I never get tired of The Beach Boys. Here’s the perfect song for the sleepy afternoon stretch of a day at the beach.


----------



## Ncmomof4 (Jul 28, 2019)

happily_married said:


> It’s summer and I’ve been at the beach a lot. Even though these guys were a bit before my time, I’ve always liked The Beach Boys and in a summer where I’ve been at the beach a lot, it’s inevitable I’ve listened to one of the greatest bands ever whose music celebrated summer, cars and the beach.
> 
> The other night I was leaving the beach shortly after sundown. I was putting my board back on top of my car. The car was running and the windows were down and I had The Beach Boys playing. Two ladies walked by and stopped. One looked at me with a smile and said, “Oh sweetie, if you only knew how cliche you looked! Surf board at the beach with The Beach Boys playing?”
> 
> ...




How could anyone tire of The Beach Boys. Kinda like Jimmy Buffet. Ya just cant be sad and listen to them.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 28, 2019)

I'm hoping this thread means I can share some of my own playlist preferences?

Since jumping back into exercising again, I have a few fast paced faves that make work that much harder. I will post two to test the waters: Yes, yes, I am a girl that has always enjoyed that funky music


----------



## Ncmomof4 (Jul 28, 2019)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm hoping this thread means I can share some of my own playlist preferences?
> 
> Since jumping back into exercising again, I have a few fast paced faves that make work that much harder. I will post two to test the waters: Yes, yes, I am a girl that has always enjoyed that funky music




Green Eyed Fairy I think I could like your playlists!! Those were fun blasts!


----------



## landshark (Jul 29, 2019)

@Green Eyed Fairy you know I could never say no to you!

So while I’m still at the beach I thought I’d share what I consider the greatest of all beach songs. As much as I love The Beach Boys and similar groups from back in the 1960s, and as much as you don’t necessarily associate Van Halen with “beach music” I have to give this song the nod when it comes to capturing that beach feeling. No song makes me long for the coastline, girls in beach attire, and maybe some adult rehydration quite like this song does. I can’t even listen to it during the winter because I’ll get depressed it’s not summer!

Give it a listen, close your eyes, and let Sammy and the boys take you down!



Also, Cabo Wabo is a halfway decent brand of Tequila. Sammy Hagar no longer owns the company, named after the shared song, but it’s still a pretty good blend of you’re a tequila guy or gal. If you see a bottle on the shelf at your liquor store or your favorite watering hole give it a try!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 29, 2019)

Yes sir! I'm certainly a Van HAGAR lover!


----------



## landshark (Jul 29, 2019)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Yes sir! I'm certainly a Van HAGAR lover!




It’s funny you linked that song because it’s from the same album as Cabo Wabo. OU812 came out in 1988 and had a great track list from start to finish!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 29, 2019)

OU812 is my fave of them all...followed by 1984.


----------



## landshark (Jul 29, 2019)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> OU812 is my fave of them all...followed by 1984.



Hmm...

I really like For Unlawful Carnal Knowledge and Balance. 1984 is good and Jump is probably my single most favorite VH song, but I like other albums more.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## landshark (Jul 30, 2019)

Weezer first hit the scene right around the time I started high school. I wasn’t the most “with it” kid back then and even though I liked Weezer they definitely weren’t among my favorites or commonly featured on any of my mix tapes/CDs. (Yeah, you remember those days, don’t you? )

I’ve always liked them distantly but more recently as my interest in music has returned Weezer has become one of my favorites. Combine that recent like for Weezer with an often sentimental emotion as I’m away from my wife a lot more recently and this feel good tune ranks among on of my more frequent plays lately.



Ironically enough my wife isn’t all that crazy about a lot of Weezer’s more recent work and probably wouldn’t be nearly as excited about this song as I am.

Enjoy!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 30, 2019)

I miss Baby Girl


----------



## Ncmomof4 (Aug 2, 2019)

happily_married said:


> Weezer first hit the scene right around the time I started high school. I wasn’t the most “with it” kid back then and even though I liked Weezer they definitely weren’t among my favorites or commonly featured on any of my mix tapes/CDs. (Yeah, you remember those days, don’t you? )
> 
> I’ve always liked them distantly but more recently as my interest in music has returned Weezer has become one of my favorites. Combine that recent like for Weezer with an often sentimental emotion as I’m away from my wife a lot more recently and this feel good tune ranks among on of my more frequent plays lately.
> 
> ...




Mixed tapes were the best!! You could sit and listen over and over to the tape your boyfriend gave you. One of the most romantic (and time consuming) way to show you care!! Cant say though I listened much to Weezer, I'm with the wife there on the excitement level. But I'm glad it brought you happiness and memories!


----------



## Ncmomof4 (Aug 2, 2019)

So this is what we listened to when skating or going to the Atlantis Water Park.


----------



## landshark (Aug 4, 2019)

I first heard this song a couple years ago when I started doing judo. The Sensei who ran the club I trained at had it on one of his playlists. I liked the way it sounded but in the middle of working out I couldn’t ever pick up any of the lyrics enough to search it out. 

So last year when I started my new job/living situation I had the I heart radio app going. They never actually play the songs or artists I actually searched for. In this case I had taken a liking to Foster the People and wanted to hear more of their songs. Instead what I got was a weird mix of just about every indie artist NOT named Foster the People! One song caught my ear, so I stopped what I was doing and looked at who the artist was. It was Phoenix and the song was 1901. I made a mental note to check them out later and continued what I was doing.

Later when I got around to looking them up I stumbled into this song. I’d tried to figure out who this was for a while so it was exciting to finally have it. There’s nothing really all that special about the song, other than it reminds me of some good times on the mat in the early days of my judo “career.”


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 5, 2019)

Ncmomof4 said:


> So this is what we listened to when skating or going to the Atlantis Water Park.



Girlfriend, you must know all about Debbie Deb and the Gap Band, I bet


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 5, 2019)

One of her best but not on any of her albums.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2019)

A coworker and I were traveling for a conference. We were more or less coordinating a lot of the logistics for it too, and had some pretty early mornings. She and I met up to make a daily pilgrimage to Starbucks every morning while everyone else on the team slept in as much as they could. One morning she said to me, “I’m glad you’re as much a white chick as I am. It’s nice to have someone to come with me in the morning.”

“As much a white chick as I am?” Just because I like good coffee? Fair enough I guess. 

So when I want to get in touch with my inner white chick i listen to Paramore. I love the shamelessly 80s cheesiness to this video, and I hope you enjoy it too!


----------



## Ncmomof4 (Aug 7, 2019)

[QUOTE="happily_married, post: 2255386, member: 79724"

“As much a white chick as I am?” Just

So when I want to get in touch with my inner white chick!

[/QUOTE]

So glad you can pull out that inner basic white chick


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 7, 2019)

I keep looking for my inner white chick. Have yet to find her though.....


----------



## landshark (Aug 7, 2019)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I keep looking for my inner white chick. Have yet to find her though.....



Should I be embarrassed that I found mine before you found yours?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 7, 2019)

happily_married said:


> Should I be embarrassed that I found mine before you found yours?




Always loved Teena Marie!


----------



## landshark (Aug 15, 2019)

I’ve really taken to Foster the People in the last year. I’ll probably end up posting a few more of their songs but for now this one will do it. As near as I can figure this song is about personal insecurities and being able and willing to fight through them. 

The video is pretty clever too. Enjoy!


----------



## landshark (Aug 27, 2019)

Why not share another one of my most played? I’ve always thought the Strokes were a bit under rated. They sound surprisingly like The Rolling Stones in a lot of their songs. Take this one for example. Close your eyes and imagine Mick Jagger’s voice in place of Julian Casablanca’s. And that guitar riff is as reminiscent of Keith Richards as it gets without actually being Keith Richards. But the Strokes are actually pretty good in their own right.

I also like in this video how the band just keeps playing and doesn’t even seem to notice the room is filling up. A good song and a worthwhile video and I hope you like!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 1, 2019)

I also like John Anderson's cover of it.


----------



## Emmy (Oct 16, 2019)

happily_married said:


> Weezer first hit the scene right around the time I started high school. I wasn’t the most “with it” kid back then and even though I liked Weezer they definitely weren’t among my favorites or commonly featured on any of my mix tapes/CDs. (Yeah, you remember those days, don’t you? )
> 
> I’ve always liked them distantly but more recently as my interest in music has returned Weezer has become one of my favorites. Combine that recent like for Weezer with an often sentimental emotion as I’m away from my wife a lot more recently and this feel good tune ranks among on of my more frequent plays lately.
> 
> ...



i enjoy them a lot too, super catchy!


----------



## landshark (Oct 17, 2019)

Emmy said:


> i enjoy them a lot too, super catchy!



Haha I forgot I even started this thread! I guess I should post something upbeat because it’s Friday Eve!


----------



## Emmy (Oct 17, 2019)

happily_married said:


> Haha I forgot I even started this thread! I guess I should post something upbeat because it’s Friday Eve!



yasss!! have me bopping around this office lol


----------



## landshark (Oct 17, 2019)

Emmy said:


> yasss!! have me bopping around this office lol



I hope your coworkers were looking at you funny! I hope one of them joined in!


----------



## Emmy (Oct 17, 2019)

happily_married said:


> I hope your coworkers were looking at you funny! I hope one of them joined in!


they suck, but i bounced enough for everyone lol


----------



## landshark (Oct 18, 2019)

Emmy said:


> they suck, but i bounced enough for everyone lol



Did you shake shake shake shake shake it?
I wouldn’t have minded seeing that!


----------



## Emmy (Oct 18, 2019)

happily_married said:


> Did you shake shake shake shake shake it?
> I wouldn’t have minded seeing that!


i shook it like this then i shook it like that! lol well.. so much for sleep! its stuck in my head again


----------



## landshark (Oct 18, 2019)

Emmy said:


> i shook it like this then i shook it like that! lol well.. so much for sleep! its stuck in my head again



Here, let me help. This little ear worm is sure to cure the last one!


----------



## Emmy (Oct 18, 2019)

happily_married said:


> Here, let me help. This little ear worm is sure to cure the last one!



that video is fabulous!


----------



## landshark (Oct 18, 2019)

Emmy said:


> that video is fabulous!



Yeah I laughed my ass off the first time I saw it. A lot of fans have been frustrated with the way Weezer keeps trying new things, but I personally love it. They’re obviously just having fun with their music and whatever comes to mind they go for it.


----------



## landshark (Oct 21, 2019)

New one from Foster the People I think is pretty good:


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Nov 2, 2019)

Hey ✌
as I haven't figured out how to post links/media (newby ) here my current favourite... 

search for: SEEED / "Augenbling" (video at 3:15 ❤)

and for those who are not fluent in German language - there's also an English version "Blink Blink" by Seeed.

I like that.


----------



## landshark (Nov 6, 2019)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Hey ✌
> as I haven't figured out how to post links/media (newby ) here my current favourite...
> 
> search for: SEEED / "Augenbling" (video at 3:15 ❤)
> ...



I just link the YouTube video URL. Is this the song you were talking about?


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Nov 6, 2019)

Exactly


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Nov 10, 2019)

watch, listen & enjoy


----------



## landshark (Nov 12, 2019)

Nothing special to say about this one, just a good sounding song!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Nov 15, 2019)

this one has a special meaning to me & I also like the video clip.
Have no idea how they managed to arrange like that


----------



## landshark (Nov 20, 2019)

Great sounding rocker by a band named after the National Lampoons family. I love it, and you probably will too!


----------



## Emmy (Nov 21, 2019)

listening to these on the graveyard shift lifesavers!


----------



## landshark (Nov 21, 2019)

Emmy said:


> listening to these on the graveyard shift lifesavers!



You should share some of your favorites too.


----------



## Emmy (Nov 21, 2019)

happily_married said:


> You should share some of your favorites too.


im not as cool as you guys! youd be like "turn that racket down!" lol


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Nov 22, 2019)

I used to let other colleagues answer my phone at work when this song was played on the radio 

Video was taken at ESC - Eurovision Song Contest.


----------



## knightmare870 (Nov 22, 2019)

This has been my current jam of choice at work.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Nov 23, 2019)

on va s'aimer, on va danser - c'est la vie....


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Nov 23, 2019)

even if you don't like the music the video is worth watching it.

girls/ guys who prefer fit/ trained guys - just enjoy.

btw. I would nominate one of the player no 13 for my free pass...


----------



## Aqw (Nov 23, 2019)

DazzlingAnna said:


> on va s'aimer, on va danser - c'est la vie....



La la la


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Nov 23, 2019)

Aqw said:


> La la la



@Aqw 
haha, I knew you would like it...


----------



## Aqw (Nov 23, 2019)

DazzlingAnna said:


> @Aqw
> haha, I knew you would like it...


It is a really good song for a party. I guess also if one doesn't understand french


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Nov 23, 2019)

Aqw said:


> It is a really good song for a party. I guess also if one doesn't understand french


 or Arab


----------



## Aqw (Nov 23, 2019)

DazzlingAnna said:


> or Arab


Of course


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Nov 29, 2019)

@happily_married 
I am so sorry that I kind of spoilt your thread already with my music - but it is getting *worse* now.... 

Ever heard of *90s* *Eurodance*? 

I've been part of it  All of it.

And I loved it and it is still fun to listen to those songs whenever they are played.
No masterpieces, sure. 

If this link doesn't work outside Europe or Germany it is probably for a good reason 

This is a quite sweet one from early or mid 90s, and yes, I tried to get her hairstyle.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Nov 30, 2019)

DazzlingAnna said:


> @happily_married
> I am so sorry that I kind of spoilt your thread already with my music - but it is getting *worse* now....




By saying it is getting worse I mean, well, here we go...


She obviously got the key & the secret... 



secretly in love with him 


My all time favourite & also secretly in love with him... 


btw. if anyone of you has connections to arrange a meet&greet with any of those guys - still handsome 25 years later- you know where you can find me.


----------



## landshark (Nov 30, 2019)

@DazzlingAnna its okay I don’t mind. Unlike other music threads I sort of intended this one to have a short explanation on why a given song means something to the member posting it. 

Here’s a recent one by Weezer I really like!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 7, 2019)

At the moment I really like the European crossover productions.
Mostly German and French mixes


----------



## Rojodi (Dec 7, 2019)

In the summer, my company has at least one picnic. I'm allowed, LOL, to choice a few songs for the DJ to play as we relax poolside. Only a few songs have not caused me to be yelled at. This is one.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 7, 2019)

Rojodi said:


> In the summer, my company has at least one picnic. I'm allowed, LOL, to choice a few songs for the DJ to play as we relax poolside. Only a few songs have not caused me to be yelled at. This is one.




Great song.

My parents told me that at the age of 3 or 4 years I was able to sing these English lyrics. 

Surprising because I was hardly able to speak German, my native language.


----------



## landshark (Dec 8, 2019)

Rojodi said:


> In the summer, my company has at least one picnic. I'm allowed, LOL, to choice a few songs for the DJ to play as we relax poolside. Only a few songs have not caused me to be yelled at. This is one.




I’ve posted a few Weezer songs and of course Weezer did a cover of this one. I’ve never cared for the song itself nor did I care for the new version. It got so bad I almost called the local radio I was listening to and remind them Weezer has other songs besides Africa!

With that said, it definitely seems to be a favorite. I think I’m the outlier on this one.


----------



## landshark (Dec 8, 2019)

David Bowie was inspired to write this song after reading about two lovers who were gunned down in the shadow of the Berlin Wall. I’ve always been fascinated the Berlin Wall and what it must have been like living in Cold War era Germany. I appreciate @DazzlingAnna who has befriended me since her arrival at Dims and has actually shared some of her experiences and memories since she had a front row seat when the Wall came down.

So this one is for Anna!


----------



## Aqw (Dec 8, 2019)

David Bowie is a great singer and @DazzlingAnna is a nice person and I also like the music she shares on the board.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 8, 2019)

@happily_married and
@Aqw

you probably know how I feel right now...

Thank you & merci 



P.S.: I will continue with spoiling this thread with my favourite music
Promised.


----------



## Aqw (Dec 8, 2019)

As far as I'm concerned it is not spoiling


----------



## Rojodi (Dec 8, 2019)

happily_married said:


> I’ve posted a few Weezer songs and of course Weezer did a cover of this one. I’ve never cared for the song itself nor did I care for the new version. It got so bad I almost called the local radio I was listening to and remind them Weezer has other songs besides Africa!
> 
> With that said, it definitely seems to be a favorite. I think I’m the outlier on this one.



I know that feeling. There were many songs played on local radio over and over again in the 70s and 80s that I had no idea how they were popular.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 8, 2019)

Well, 

I share my empowering song with you. It has a special meaning.
It hit me in 2016 when I really went through a tough year with lots of losses. 
This song means so much to me, it definitely was a part of my change in mindset to accepting myself, kind of finding myself.


----------



## Aqw (Dec 8, 2019)

Amazing to hear the final speech from The Dictator.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 8, 2019)

@happily_married 

as we had this Berlin topic recently... here some impressions of nowadays united Berlin...



I better mention: "Dickes B" would be translated as Big B(erlin) - nothing else


----------



## Aqw (Dec 8, 2019)

Berliner humour


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 14, 2019)

This next song is from mid- 90s, I've been into this Euro-Dance-Aera as you've maybe read before in this thread.
This one is different of course - it was always a song I liked very much. But even today it became a kind of a mantra...

"Shine like a star, shine into the future. spreading your light. wherever you are."
That is basically what I try to do in my life. There are better days than others, generally speaking that's what I do...


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 21, 2019)

R.I.P. Marie ....


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 26, 2019)

As I am constantly updating my music playlist I always add new old music to it.
Today's update, (thanks to @TheStaunton who mentioned this band in one of his first posts here at dims -welcone again!) is one song from Blur which I like very much in the late 90s.

I've been on a school exchange in England and I remember Blur was a big thing, maybe not as big as Oasis, but I've always preferred Blur.


----------



## landshark (Mar 18, 2020)

Thank you, Spotify, for reminding me of this little ditty:



Such a classic! “Beat me, beat me, come on eat me!”


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Mar 19, 2020)

In case someone is wondering why I am online almost every time of the day...



and of course it is a 90s classic...


----------



## Rojodi (Mar 19, 2020)

Because we need something stupid!


----------



## landshark (Mar 22, 2020)

I feel like this one was written for me. Especially right now.


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell! (Mar 22, 2020)

happily_married said:


> I first heard this song a couple years ago when I started doing judo. The Sensei who ran the club I trained at had it on one of his playlists. I liked the way it sounded but in the middle of working out I couldn’t ever pick up any of the lyrics enough to search it out.
> 
> So last year when I started my new job/living situation I had the I heart radio app going. They never actually play the songs or artists I actually searched for. In this case I had taken a liking to Foster the People and wanted to hear more of their songs. Instead what I got was a weird mix of just about every indie artist NOT named Foster the People! One song caught my ear, so I stopped what I was doing and looked at who the artist was. It was Phoenix and the song was 1901. I made a mental note to check them out later and continued what I was doing.
> 
> Later when I got around to looking them up I stumbled into this song. I’d tried to figure out who this was for a while so it was exciting to finally have it. There’s nothing really all that special about the song, other than it reminds me of some good times on the mat in the early days of my judo “career.”




I have fond pre-teen memories of listening to liztomania.


----------



## landshark (Mar 22, 2020)

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> I have fond pre-teen memories of listening to liztomania.



its catchy, isn’t it?


----------



## landshark (Mar 23, 2020)

Now this...


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Mar 24, 2020)

AK 🕯


----------



## landshark (Mar 25, 2020)

As you may know Kenny Rodgers passed away earlier this week. As a younger guy I never cared for his music but the older I get the more I appreciate it. Here he is giving us some amazing life advice.



RIP, Kenny


----------



## landshark (Mar 27, 2020)

Here’s one for everyone under a stay at home order. Be safe in your room!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Mar 27, 2020)

I love his voice....


----------



## landshark (Mar 29, 2020)

Spotify played this while I was cleaning my garage. It’s been a hot minute since I listened to this one but it’s solid!


----------



## Jay78 (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## DazzlingAnna (Mar 30, 2020)

I always was a fan of Next Generation but this is definitely the best theme song.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Mar 31, 2020)

Day [idk] of self quarantine and things are going a bit out of control concerning music...



Who can't get into a good mood with it?

greetings to all hippos out there.


----------



## landshark (Mar 31, 2020)

Since @BigElectricKat stole the song I was going to pick next and posted it on the random confessions thread I am posting this one here! Love the WHO, and love you too, BEK!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Mar 31, 2020)

Speaking of The WHO



This is my favorite version of Pinball Wizard!


----------



## landshark (Apr 2, 2020)

Another one I owe a thanks to Spotify for reminding me of! Love classic metal! This one is as good as any!


----------



## landshark (Apr 5, 2020)

Today everyone gets a 2fer from The Rolling Stones. Call it a COVID special.

The first one has been on my mind a lot lately. I’ve been really doing some soul searching about some things and trying to reinvent some things about myself that need improvement. This one has just felt like background music to my life lately.



Now with that taken care of, this one is a little more fun! 

“I get these Strange strange strange desires!”


----------



## landshark (Apr 9, 2020)

Humorous video!  Decent sounding song too!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 10, 2020)

I became aware of The Weekend due to a funny random fact that has nothing to do with his music.

This song is one I can somehow relate to..



Now the random fact...

His front teeth have almost the same shape like my do (see his "Can't Feel my Face" video to compare.)


----------



## op user (Apr 10, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> I always was a fan of Next Generation but this is definitely the best theme song.




I read the NexGen part it reminded me of Boeing's NG aircraft (don't ask) and that led me to Flying to track from a famous British Airways TV ad in the early 90's




And I loved the Happy Hippo clip thanks DA.

I can't believe I comment on a music thread - what is going on with me? And is not the quarantine

P.S One post but of a size. (no put intended)
We have the theme of The Friends (I will be there for you: Worth knowing where to say)


----------



## landshark (Apr 11, 2020)

I gave this song a shout out in a story I’m working on so I’ll do it here too.


----------



## landshark (Apr 13, 2020)

Seems appropriate for quarantine: please God tell me we’re dreaming!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 16, 2020)

Always a good song.


----------



## op user (Apr 16, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Always a good song.



It sure is!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 18, 2020)

I listened to that song a few years ago when I had to drive on a weekly basis about 2 1/2 hours each way (4-5 with traffic jam) on the highway.
It was a good way to escape into daydreams - actually not the best idea when driving fast.


----------



## landshark (Apr 23, 2020)

To someone special.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (May 1, 2020)

Another post with music I like when driving fast ...



2x




Now as I cannot drive and have to stay at home due to Corona measures it might seem that I am a bit bored...

Well...

Assuming I would drive 150 km/h that would mean... 

I would have been 
driven 38.55 km,
burned 4.626 litres of fuel worth 6.02 €

while listening to the above mentioned songs...


----------



## landshark (May 1, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Another post with music I like when driving fast ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




you have very nice hand writing.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (May 1, 2020)

happily_married said:


> you have very nice hand writing.


talented hands


----------



## landshark (May 1, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> talented hands



that can mean so many things!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (May 1, 2020)

happily_married said:


> that can mean so many things!


correct.


----------



## landshark (May 1, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> correct.



I think you mean


----------



## DazzlingAnna (May 1, 2020)

happily_married said:


> I think you mean



I was maybe referring to my drawing abilities. I don't know what you were thinking of....


----------



## waldo (May 1, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Another post with music I like when driving fast ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Seriously, you can't just go for a drive to get out ?


----------



## DazzlingAnna (May 1, 2020)

waldo said:


> Seriously, you can't just go for a drive to get out ?


Well I think I should need a good reason to leave home. I don't expect they accept "driving for fun" as one.


----------



## landshark (May 1, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> I was maybe referring to my drawing abilities. I don't know what you were thinking of....



I’m talking about gripping the wheel while driving too fast of course!

🏎


----------



## Tempere (May 1, 2020)

This one is always a pick me up. Nothing against B.I.G.’s original composition, but this one slaps harder. You can almost feel summer and being outside again without risk, or at least risking another adult beverage.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (May 2, 2020)

I was reminded of this wonderful song. I liked it when I was younger but it makes so much more sense for me today.


(1993)


----------



## op user (May 2, 2020)

DazzlingAnna I am going to break the statement of not putting another comment here, but since you are in the aviation industry I consider this song  as the perfect taxing out music...


----------



## Funtastic curves (May 2, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> I was reminded of this wonderful song. I liked it when I was younger but it makes so much more sense for me today.
> 
> 
> (1993)



When I was younger I first heard Enigma playing at a fashion show. My favorite 2 songs of theirs are "Principle of Lust" accompanied with the intro and "Voices of Enigma " I don't know too many people who has actually heard of Enigma.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (May 2, 2020)

Funtastic curves said:


> When I was younger I first heard Enigma playing at a fashion show. My favorite 2 songs of theirs are "Principle of Lust" accompanied with the intro and "Voices of Enigma " I don't know too many people who has actually heard of Enigma.


Michael Cretu is an amazing artist!


----------



## Joker (May 6, 2020)

Because we all need a little humor these days.


----------



## landshark (May 11, 2020)

I’ll be leaving for work in a few minutes. Already need happy hour.


----------

